# looking for cmd line tool to control volume



## i_m_nuts (Apr 17, 2002)

i sometimes log into just the console mode i was wondering if i can control the volume from there if yes how??


----------



## lethe (Apr 17, 2002)

yeah i was wondering the same thing.  can i control sound volume from the command line?


----------



## gumse (Apr 17, 2002)

While you are at it, can you control the mouse speed from the command line ?


----------



## lethe (Apr 17, 2002)

yeah, mouse speed you can do.  check it out: here

this should be a hint to us for the volume.  it must be stored in some preference file on the system somewhere, and we can use the defaults command on the command line to edit preferences....


----------



## i_m_nuts (Apr 17, 2002)

i read somewhere that said shell script can manipulate applescripts maybe that way we can control the volume.
question is can it work under just the text mode no gui running at all?


----------



## theDarwinian (Apr 17, 2002)

&nbsp;


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2003)

Hmmm... It's been a year since this thread was last updated, so I'm guessing no one figured it out?

I wrote a bash shell script that does two things:
	
	



```
echo -e "\a";
Open ./Tink.aiff;
```
The echo line just invokes the terminal alert bell. The Open comman opes a sound file in the default player. (QuickTime or iTunes probably)

These both do exactly what you'd expect when run command line, but neither work when this is onvoked some other way. In my case I'm trying to use PHP to call this via one of the system execution commands.

What I'm really trying to do is make my computer beep whenever someone hists one particular page on my Web site.

Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 21, 2003)

Moved from Mac OS X System & Misc. Software. . . (cmd line = Unix stuff)

Doug


----------

